# Bash, again



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I know we've bandied this about, but is it really happening? Or should I come to P-town on my own? 

Since I need several days vacation and to find someone to put me up, this really can't be last minute.

Gracias.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

I believe Wastro or Schilly were talking about taking charge this year.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I was definitely interested in taking charge, but we couldn't really come to a consensus, and there didn't seem like a ton of interest. I think what we should do is just pick a game, see how many people want to go, get a head count, and person should buy that number of tickets. 

Something simple like that would be fine with me, since it doesn't seem like we have enough interest to warrant some kind of group package. And maybe we meet up somewhere before the game for food and drink.

I'm nominating March 29 v. Charlotte. Tip off is at 7 p.m., it's a Saturday, and there's no game the night before. Plus, it's not a super high profile opponent, so tickets *should* be easy to come by.

Who's with me? I'm willing to buy the tickets, as long as people are willing to pay me back.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

it might be at the point where getting a large # of tickets for games is difficult, due to the popularity of the team again.

I don't know why people were so against it, but I'd suggest meeting at osme kind of place/restaurant and watching the game there.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Hap said:


> I'd suggest meeting at osme kind of place/restaurant and watching the game there.


A smelly kind of place? 

barfo


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Are there any Blazer Boxes left for upcoming games? They were only like $35.00 a person last time and it was easy to mingle, talk basketball, watch the game....sure they are way up there, but the cost was affordable. *Hap* can take everyone out after the game, to that smelly place that *barfo* was talking about. :biggrin:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

If its at a box in the rose garden with some blazer dancers or players greeting us, I'd probably be down to go. But if its just at a bar, I doubt I'll bother to fly down.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Okay, some options.

First, single game suites _start_ at $2,500. So that's probably out.

I'm not sure we could get the 40+ needed for a party suite. So that's probably out.

If we could get enough people, there's the Rip City Row, which includes Burger King goodies and some Blazers swag (we got visors last year). I think tickets for that were $35.

Another poster mentioned the idea of going somewhere and watching the game. I live in Vancouver, so my first thought was Big Al's. It has capacity for 25 and includes a "private dining table, custom viewing seats, a private dart board, two personal 42" plasma TV and the private use of one of the finest pool tables ever created." I'm not sure how much that costs. Should I look into it?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Xericx said:


> If its at a box in the rose garden with some blazer dancers or players greeting us, I'd probably be down to go. But if its just at a bar, I doubt I'll bother to fly down.


Down?

barfo


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

wastro said:


> Okay, some options.
> 
> *First, single game suites *_star_ at $2,500. So that's out.
> 
> ...


I was talking Blazer Box, not suite....last time we had a bash in one, I think two years ago they were $350 a game, 10 people = $35.00 a person. They are close to suites without the bathroom with the TV in them and they are up in the 300 level.

It's just an idea and I don't even know if there are any left for the season....I'm sure they are going fast or already gone.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

HOWIE said:


> I was talking Blazer Box, not suite....last time we had a bash in one, I think two years ago they were $350 a game, 10 people = $35.00 a person. They are close to suites without the bathroom with the TV in them and they are up in the 300 level.
> 
> It's just an idea and I don't even know if there are any left for the season....I'm sure they are going fast or already gone.


I couldn't find the Blazer Box anywhere on the Blazers' Web site. All I saw were suites and the party suite. I think the party suite is up near the 300 level, so maybe the Blazers Box was converted to that?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

barfo said:


> Down?
> 
> barfo


I meant up. I was upside down posting on my bed.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

wastro said:


> I couldn't find the Blazer Box anywhere on the Blazers' Web site. All I saw were suites and the party suite. I think the party suite is up near the 300 level, so maybe the Blazers Box was converted to that?



I don't think so, I think that the party suite is two suites that they made into one big one and it holds up to 100 people for a game. I'm sure that is going to cost some serious coin. They might be sold out for the year if they aren't listed, might have to call the ticket office to inquire about them.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I will call the Rose Garden tomorrow and see about a Blazers Box. I'll post after work tomorrow.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

If they have them I'd be in for going. They are a lot better than getting a row of tickets, tried that last time and it was hard to talk to anyone with *Schilly* & *RedHot&Rolling* screaming. :biggrin:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

So the idea of renting out Big Al's isn't appealing to anyone? If not, that's fine. I just want to see what people are interested in.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I'd rather goto the game since we're in Portland, but I'm open to Big Al's also. I think I know the General Manager of the place, if his name is Dave?

I'll have to check with my driver.....Hap can you drive me? :biggrin:


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Xericx said:


> I meant up. I was upside down posting on my bed.


Be careful with that. It's fun when you are young, but as you get older you can seriously injure yourself posting upside down.

barfo


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

wastro said:


> I'm nominating March 29 v. Charlotte.


I think that would probably work for me. I might even bring a couple extra bodies.

Gramps...


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

I am in for sure if we can get this together. I like the Rip City row because they are nice seats for 35 dollars. So I vote for that. The Blazer boxes are way up at the top of the rose Garden and if I am going to pay 35 dollars I want to be a lot closer.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I would not drive all the way to Portland to watch a game on TV. I'll check on March 29. I'm going to the game March 27 at GSW but could drive up on the 28th. When I get home I'll have to check my "other" season tickets and make sure I don't have any for the 29th. I'll let you all know this weekend. 

If it doesn't work out, I may just drive up for a game or two. Perhaps PM a few people and see if we can have a small group.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

sportsnut1975 said:


> I am in for sure if we can get this together. I like the Rip City row because they are nice seats for 35 dollars. So I vote for that. The Blazer boxes are way up at the top of the rose Garden and if I am going to pay 35 dollars I want to be a lot closer.


Has Melissa given you permission to go?


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Will they let me bring cookies in Rip City Row?


----------



## Scarlett Black (Jan 2, 2003)

wastro said:


> I will call the Rose Garden tomorrow and see about a Blazers Box. I'll post after work tomorrow.


For the Charlotte game, the party suite is $165 per person for 40 - 79 persons. It includes catering (not beer) and 8 parking passes, access to the Club level and 10 percent merchandise discount. When I organized the bash a couple of years ago up in the Blazer boxes, I couldn't even give away some of the $35 tickets and had to pay for them out of my own pocket. I seriously doubt this group would cough up $165 for a Blazer game. 

Wastro, you need to call the folks at Group Sales for info on the Blazer boxes. Good luck.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

we should let the blazers give us the suite for that game so they can use it for their marketing campaigns. Or highly discounted....these fan events are good for the team and showing they support the basketball message board community!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I forgot to call today. Got busy at work. Will do that Monday.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

crandc said:


> I would not drive all the way to Portland to watch a game on TV. I'll check on March 29. I'm going to the game March 27 at GSW but could drive up on the 28th. When I get home I'll have to check my "other" season tickets and make sure I don't have any for the 29th. I'll let you all know this weekend.
> 
> If it doesn't work out, I may just drive up for a game or two. Perhaps PM a few people and see if we can have a small group.


With the ridiculous price of gas and the possible weather conditions, wouldn't it be cheaper to fly?


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> With the ridiculous price of gas and the possible weather conditions, wouldn't it be cheaper to fly?


Probably, but I don't have wings.

Oh, you mean in an airplane? Not physically possible for me.

By late March, usually the snow is over (knock wood).


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

mgb said:


> Has Melissa given you permission to go?


 OOPS! I guess I better ask. Of coarse if she came to I am sure it wouldn't be a problem.:cheer:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I bring news. And the news isn't good.

First, the Blazers Box for the March 29th game is sold out. The person I talked to said the games usually sell out over the summer. The box is only available on March 25 (vs. Washington) and April 15 (vs. Memphis). Both games are on Tuesdays.

And the full Rip City Row isn't available on March 29, either. Two rows of 14 are available, but the rows are on opposite sides of the arena. 

Full Rip City Rows are available on Friday March 21 (vs. Clippers) and Friday April 3 (vs. Houston). But since we're looking at out-of-towners joining us, Fridays don't make a ton of sense.

We could do yellow section tickets for $43 apiece. The yellow sections are on the end zones, in the lower bowl.

Those are the only relatively affordable options. The luxury suites get expensive from there.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Friday would be OK for me. I don't know about other out of towners. But since I'm driving I'd be missing some work time anyway. I have enough vacation. April 3 won't work since I have tix to San Francisco ballet on April 4, but the March 25 is fine with me if it's OK with others. And we can watch Arenas drop 50 on the Blazers :biggrin:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

crandc said:


> Friday would be OK for me. I don't know about other out of towners. But since I'm driving I'd be missing some work time anyway. I have enough vacation. April 3 won't work since I have tix to San Francisco ballet on April 4, but the March 25 is fine with me if it's OK with others. And we can watch Arenas drop 50 on the Blazers :biggrin:


lol you mean you can watch Arenas sit on the IR list. Last I heard he is going to shut it down for the season.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

We need to get a date picked soon.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I totally spaced it, too -- I'm out of town from March 25 through April 5, so I couldn't make it to the Charlotte game.

So my nomination is the Rip City Row for the March 21 game against the Clippers. If you're all set on the March 25 or March 29 games, maybe someone else can plan, and I just won't go.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

wastro said:


> Full Rip City Rows are available on Friday March 21 (vs. Clippers) and Friday April 3 (vs. Houston). But since we're looking at out-of-towners joining us, Fridays don't make a ton of sense.


 It seems like we had the rip city rows last year but got bumped down a couple rows. The 21st of march works for me. What is the cost? Seemed like we got a great deal last year.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

The cost for a Rip City Row is $35 per person. Last year, we got the tickets, free Jamaal bobbleheads and visors. Since it's sponsored by BK, there might be free Bk food in it for people, too.

How does March 21st sound to everyone else reading this? Let me know ASAP! I would like to set this thing up by next week AT THE LATEST.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Count me in! I also need to know ASAP so I can ask for time off and arrange to stay with a friend in P-Town. I always throw a dinner party for my hostess & friends when I'm in Portland so I need to plan that too. (I must be the only person who travels to Portland for Blazers games with my chef's knives, extra virgin olive oil, food processor and Scharffen Berger chocolate)


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

Wastro, you should talk to redhotandrollin as he had it set up to where we called the blazers and bought our tickets individually. I am in for two.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

crandc said:


> Count me in! I also need to know ASAP so I can ask for time off and arrange to stay with a friend in P-Town. I always throw a dinner party for my hostess & friends when I'm in Portland so I need to plan that too. (I must be the only person who travels to Portland for Blazers games with my chef's knives, extra virgin olive oil, food processor and Scharffen Berger chocolate)


 I can't wait for the goodies Crandc!!!


----------



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

I'm in! The 21st or 25 work for me as I don't have tix with my package for either night.

BTW, as I have Agent Zero on my fantasy team and he's totally ruined my chances of repeating this year, I'm following him pretty closely. The latest is he thinks he'll be back after the allstar game. He's already practicing.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

So we have 4 so far. I'm going to bump this thread a few more times, just to make sure EVERYONE sees it.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

can't make it. my next 3 months is busy!!!!


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

wastro said:


> How does March 21st sound to everyone else reading this? Let me know ASAP! I would like to set this thing up by next week AT THE LATEST.


A definite maybe. Friday's are more difficult than Saturday's but there is a chance I could make it.

Gramps...


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

I commit to going on March 21st. Clippers! Rip City Row! BBF posters-in-person!!! What else could be so much fun!!

Count me in.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

sportsnut1975 said:


> It seems like we had the rip city rows last year but got bumped down a couple rows. The 21st of march works for me. What is the cost? Seemed like we got a great deal last year.


We asked them to move us because we had two wheelchair users so we took the rows right below the handicap area. I thought it worked well.


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm in for two seats. I will be flying up from AZ the weekend of March 21st and it sounds like a blast.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

So we're at 7 so far. Come on, y'all! Let's get at least 14!


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

I'll show up for that fun... one please!

STOMP


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

This is a lot of fun people. Come on and lets get this thing rolling!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

We're at 8 ... if we can't get to 14 by the end of the week, I don't think I'm going to keep bumping this thread.

Anyone? Anyone at all?


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

If you are talking about the March 21st Clippers game, then I'm in. I've been looking for a deal on a ticket or tickets to that game. I might be able to do 2 tickets; I'm not sure. 

Come on people, that's free Steve Blake Bobblehead Night! :biggrin:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I'll have to check on it tonight, but I'd like to go....March 21st Clippers and a Steve Blake Bobblehead? SWEET!


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

By my count, we've got 11 committed and 2 want-to-goes for the March 21st Clippers game in Rip City Row.

Here are some reasons why you should go too:

1. A great night of live Blazers basketball with a bunch of your BBF buddies.

2. Discounted 200-level seats: $35 each (regular $49). Try finding that deal on Craig's list today.

3. Plus Rip City Row ticket holders also get $10 of Blazers Bucks each!! That's free food (or drink, or merchandise), baby! This effectively makes the cost of your ticket $25 (half-price).

4. Blazers Bling: The typical take is a Blazers Visor; and a bag of Burger King prizes and free whopper coupons and stuff.

5. Plus it is FREE STEVE BLAKE BOBBLEHEAD NIGHT!! That alone is worth the price of admission. :biggrin:

6. But, wait, there's more!!!! You'll get to shake paws with Blaze the Trail Cat, or at least get shot with silly string; and your mug will be shown on the big screen, and maybe on LIVE TV! :biggrin: 

7. As if all that weren't enough...whew...crandc is going to try to smuggle in some of her Blazers Board famous desserts or cookies or what-not. 

This is just way too crazy-good to pass up, y'all!! With all these discounts and incentives, it's like the Blazers are paying you to go to this game!

So, act fast! Seats are limited!! wastro is sitting by his monitor, waiting for your response! (Void where prohibited. Please have credit cards available.)

:cheers:


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm not sure if I'm one of those you've counted as being committed but I will double-check my schedule and let you confirm.

Gramps...


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

GrandpaBlaze said:


> I'm not sure if I'm one of those you've counted as being committed but I will double-check my schedule and let you confirm.
> 
> Gramps...


I had you as a "want to go." All the way from Idaho? Now that's a fan!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

would be cool, but i got season tix..wear name tags so i can see who u guys are on the jumbotron!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> *would be cool, but i got season tix*..wear name tags so i can see who u guys are on the jumbotron!


Ditto.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> would be cool, but i got season tix..wear name tags so i can see who u guys are on the jumbotron!


Maybe we should make signs? Or better yet, have our screen names spray-painted on our foreheads? :biggrin:


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

If anyone has any suggestions or any contacts that can help me get my cookies inside the Rose Garden, please PM me. When we had a more "official" Bash in a box permission was granted. As of now I see no way.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

crandc said:


> If anyone has any suggestions or any contacts that can help me get my cookies inside the Rose Garden, please PM me. When we had a more "official" Bash in a box permission was granted. As of now I see no way.


All we have to do is meet outside and we all can sneak some bags of cookies in our pockets. They don't check them.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Alright, this is IT. Here's where we're at.

BBert pointed out to me that we have almost enough fans to get a full row of 14. So here's what we're going to do:

By Sunday, e-mail me with your real name and how many tickets you're in for. My e-mail is [email protected].

Once I get all the e-mails, I will call the Blazers and follow up with everyone via e-mail. That will most likely happen Monday. Last year, we were all told to call on a certain day. I will try to arrange something similar this year.

*Once agian, e-mail me by Sunday ([email protected]) with your real name and how many tickets you're in for.*

You will receive further instructions via e-mail.


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

I think we should all get Red t-shirts and paint our BBF screen name on the them in black. It would help us out with names and help us be seen.


----------



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

Is the game the 21st or 25th? I can't make the 21st - my daughter's Bat Mitzvah is the next day. Duoh!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

It's on the 21st, against the Clippers. Probably should have mentioned that.

And now for an obligatory reminder, just in case my post up above gets lost amid the others.

*Once agian, e-mail me by Sunday ([email protected]) with your real name and how many tickets you're in for. The game is on March 21, against the Clippers.*


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Just bumping for everyone hasn't seen the above instructions.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

wastro said:


> Just bumping for everyone hasn't seen the above instructions.


Trying to keep this on the main page, so as many people as possible see this. I've only received about two or three e-mails so far.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

Am I one of them?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

sportsnut1975 said:


> Am I one of them?


Yes.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

Good!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Bumping for the final time. I've only received responses from I think four other people.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Wastro, did you get my email from yesterday? For two tix?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

crandc said:


> Wastro, did you get my email from yesterday? For two tix?


Yes, thank you. I've only received responses from a few others, but a lot of people are requesting multiple tickets, so I think I'll go ahead and call on Tuesday and hope that tickets are still available. We'll go from there.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Good man!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

I just sent you an email, wastro.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Got it, thanks!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Please tell me I'm not too late.....I sent you a email also.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

ZackAddy said:


> I just sent you an email, wastro.


 So, are you coming to the bash with us?


----------

